# Cheap Canister Filters



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Title says it all. I'd really like to upgrade to a canister filter, but don't want to drop a load of cash to get one.

Any filters for $50-70?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Your best bet to get a cheap canister is to visit local fish stores and see if they have any they aren't using (maybe one sitting in the back that needs a new o-ring or impeller, or one they set aside after an upgrade). Also, it depends on what size you need.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

You could DIY one. I've seen several build journals and it looks really easy but I haven't done one myself so I could be wrong.

Clay


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

What size tank are you looking for a filter for? I've found that Cascade has some good prices on theirs, especially from bigalsonline.com. im about to buy one for a 150 gallon tank for $110. So depending on your size, Cascade's filters might not be a bad idea.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been using a Jebo filter that I got off of ebay for about two years and for the money I would say it has been great. I am aware that other people have not had the same experience. Although I have yet to here that they are not worth the reduced cost as compared to the infamous Ehiem's that everyone loves so much. I should alos mention that I always over size my aquarium equipment so the filter I got is according to Jebo is good for 100 to 150gal. I am using it on a 75gal. Hope this is helpful in your search for a cheap filter.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I think Jebo products are generally crap. That being said I own 3 Jebo canister filters and have had them running for 3-4 years now. The filter works fine, but its the quick release valves that break or leak extremely easily. I just broke them off and attached the tube directly to the filter nipple. Since then the filters are worked ok. So I suppose Jebo filters are "ok" for the money.

If I were you, I'd look at craigslist.com for filters in your area. You can usually grab one for under 60 bucks. Or like the guy above me said: build your own.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

Watch ebay and craigslist in your area. I just saw an eheim wet/dry 2227 go for about $50 last week. I see eheim's go about once a week for very cheap. If you live in a city, you'll most likely have the chance to pick one up if you're not in a hurry.

Also, how big is your tank? The marineland filters are about the cheapest I've seen for a high-quality filter.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

My tank is a 29 gallon.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

29 is not that hard to find. Maybe a used Fluval would fit your price range. They are not the best in used condition but it is name brand that you should easily to find replacement parts. I just think sometime make your own cost is about the same getting one of these use one, but sure it is fun to make one.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

I got a fluval for my 29 at petco for about $80 . I'm not sure if they're still on sale but it's worth checking.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the helpful replies! 

Another Q: Alot of filters I see state "up to X gallons". Can I buy one even if it states "up to 80 gallons"? Or would that be too strong?


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Would this be okay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CASCADE-500-AQU...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d26a27637


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

I would get one that's rated well over (about 50%-75% more) what your tank volume is. Most of the time filter companies rate their products a little bit too high with how much they can handle.

The one in the link says up to 30 gallons. It would probably work for a few weeks but once the media gets just a little bit dirty it's going to slooooooooooowwww down a lot.

Clay


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

This seems like a good buy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eheim-2211-Clas...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca6b3f250


----------



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

Ehiem's are rated top canister filters when I was researching a canister for my 10g. It's quite expensive but the link you posted is a good price for it. Just to let you know it has 60 gph circulation which is pretty low... I have a 260 gph in a 10g.... your tank should have 5x-10x gph of the volume of your tank. 5-10x depending if it's fully/partially/not planted. I think you should have a rena xp1 or xp2...It's kind of pricey.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

That's an awesome price for an ehiem! I would hold off on one that's rated for a higher GPH than the one listed. If I was reading the link right it looks like that seller had 10 of these I bet the seller has some that are higher GPH for about the same price.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

I think that one's a little low for your tank. If you count on 3 volumes per hour, you need one rated for more like 160-180 GPH. The reason is because these ratings are for a setup with zero pump-head and zero friction (basically theoretical). After you add media and tubing and place it a few feet below your tank, you end up with a fraction of the rated flow. If you can find one, I would go for a 2215, which is a great filter, and should be more than enough for your tank.

Also, in my experience just ignore the recommended tank size. Look at max pump-head and look at rated flow. If your pump is going to be below the tank in a cabinet, you can pretty much take 1/3 of the rated flow right off the top. I try to go by the 3 - 5 tank volumes per hour for a filter.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I aim for 10 times the tank volume per hour, then I know that when it slows a bit there is still plenty of turnover. My river tank is closer to 20x when everything is cleaned.


----------



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

So what canister did you purchase?


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I purchased the Rena XP1. 

Its working great so far.


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

How quiet are these filters? I have a nice, big HOB Marineland but Im tired of that whirring, grinding, pumping, impelling noise if you know what I mean. I know these go under the tank, so itll be quieter just by being in the cabinet, but how quiet are they really? I expect it varies by brand, model, and probably to a degree even between 'identical' units. 

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

I've used probably about 12 filters over the years. The eheims are all essentially silent. As are most other good filters, rena, marineland canisters, fluval's.

If they're in the stand you probably wont hear them except for the occasional whoosh sound of releasing some trapped air or something. If you constantly hear noises out of any closed filter, I would imagine that a seal or something else is out of place, because even cheap canisters are normally silent. I have a marineland HOB 250 and it is essentially silent except for startup. If you're hearing nasty sounds you may have an oring or something else that isn't working properly. If you have the biowheel attachment, disregard as these are obviously going to make noise.

Anyway, if in doubt, just get an eheim. Also, not personally a big fan of the Eco series, but they are still a good filter given their price.


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for that info, jestep. Ive got a bid or two out on the Rena Filstar XP3 on fleabay. 

I expect to be quite pleased with it.. I cant wait to actually polish my water! lol


----------

